# Boots Shaped for Morton's Toe



## DonScott (Feb 25, 2016)

Any brands or specifics boots that are designed for people with Morton's Toe (second toe longer than big toe)? Greek footprint for those familiar with the pattern. 

Any insights would be appreciated!

EDIT: Also, any good bootfitter recommendations in southern california would be great!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

see this:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

-take the liner out, 
-put your foot in the liner,
-use a sharpie to circle/shade in the specific area where there is pressure on the long toe,
-then shave/sand abit of the liner off...on the outside of the liner where the marked area is; use sand paper, wood rasp or something similar...maybe your wife's kitchen gadget for shaving lemon/lime peels,
-only shave abit off...may be 1/8, 3/8, or at the very most 1/4" (better to do a little bit at a time and see if that works).
-put liner back in shell and wear it around or better go riding for a day
-this should relieve some of the pressure...if not repeat the above,
-if it does, then seal up the shaved area with a bit of freesole or some duct/hurricane tape to prevent further wear/tear/degradation of the liner.
***note that your boot liner will pack out a bit and will give you more room
****also wear thin merino wool socks...like smartwool ultra-thin phd's to add some room

or take to a boot fitter


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Could be worth trying 32s. I sent back a pair of TM-2s in my mondo size that felt fantastic in every way except for their being too much pressure on my big toe. Their toe box is more rounded so the longest area is in the center of the boot, whereas boots with a more square toe box along the big toe fit better for me.


----------

